
NoScript and other popular Firefox add-ons open millions to new attack - aorth
http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/04/noscript-and-other-popular-firefox-add-ons-open-millions-to-new-attack/
======
SixSigma
... once you've downloaded a trojaned extension.

This attack is cross-extension. So you can't drive by or anything.

